
How to Install iOS8 Beta Without a Developer Account - rmlewisuk
http://robblewis.me/how-to-install-ios8-without-a-developer-account/
======
gellolike
iOS 8 is one of the biggest updates to iOS. Really awesome and it is more
extensible...

